# BESOIN D'AIDE: récupérer le pays courant dans une appli



## julha (22 Avril 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

      je cherche une fonction qui me permettrait de récupérer le pays dans lequel on se trouve. Par exemple pour blackberry, l'API offre la fonction RadioInfo.getMCC(index), avec index qui s'obtient grâce à une autre fonction. Le MCC est le mobile country code. 
      Bref donc je cherche un équivalent pour l'iPhone, depuis quelques jours déjà, et je désespère. Je sais qu'on peut récupérer des coordonnées GPS en javascript, mais cela impliquerait une execution plus lente, beaucoup plus de traitement puisque je devrais me connecter, récupérer le retour de la page javascript, trouver le pays à partir des coordonnées.
      Si je ne trouve pas de solution, c'est ce que je ferai. Merci d'avance à ceux qui essaieront de m'aider


----------



## Zeusviper (22 Avril 2010)

Peut-être : 

http://developer.apple.com/iphone/l...zations.html#//apple_ref/doc/uid/20002397-SW1


----------



## tatouille (22 Avril 2010)

julha, non malheuresement si tu peux te dermerder avec le core location, pour acceder aux NMEA raw data, la seule solu serait de lire le serial port et pour se faire tu dois taper dans du prive donc pas d'apple store, donc pas d'appli.

Zeusviper arrete de dire n'importe quoi, le GIS est une science exacte; toutes les infos GSM/SIM sont protegees, et c'est cela que julha voudrait connaitre.


----------



## julha (23 Avril 2010)

Merci de vos réponses. En fait j'ai trouvé une solution : je récupère les coordonnées GPS grâce à CoreLocation, puis j'utilise MKReverseGeocoder pour récupérer le pays. C'était pas si compliqué, mais pour moi trouver ces classes et leur fonctionnalité respective s'est avéré un enfer. Soit je suis débile, soit l'API apple est vraiment mal fait, peut - être les deux  Merci en tout cas


----------



## tatouille (23 Avril 2010)

oui c'est que je t'ai dit mais, c'est comme recuperer le country code avec la timezone, ca ne te donne pas une 100% reponse:

cas j'ai un iphone avec un provider allemand vendu en allemagne:

le gas se connecte depuis le japon: tu vas le classer comme device japonais? ou autre pays n'ayant pas d'iphone sur le marche?

la seul solu serait de garder les connexions sur un server et de faire une moyenne concernant  les sites de connexion

les infos SIM te garantissent: le pays d'origine + GSM les differents location, mais comme apple n'a aucune API pour acceder aux NMEA data, les gens sont forces de faire du bidon, du truc, pas du software de qualite


----------



## julha (26 Avril 2010)

Tatouille je n'ai pas tout compris. Je t'avoue que je suis novice en dev iPhone. Moi ce dont j'ai besoin c'est de connaître le pays où le mec se trouve en temps réel. Ce que je fais de l'info ce n'est pas pour mettre une langue ou un truc comme ca, si le mec est au Japon, je veux juste que ma fonction me renvoie Japon. J'ai l'impression que ça devrait marcher avec les coord GPS, tu ne penses pas?


----------

